
Explain Ethereum like I'm five - bhalp1
https://dev.to/ben/explain-ethereum-like-im-five
======
RichardHeart
You put your money in a ""smart" contract." You discover there was a bug and
all your money has been moved to a "better" programmer. You contemplate why
they didn't give you an environment harder to make "safe" programs in.

This is has some nice language theory stuff:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4p0gq3/why_turingcompl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/4p0gq3/why_turingcomplete_smart_contracts_are_doomed/)

This is why you might prefer bitcoin to ethereum if you're just value routing:
[https://medium.com/@richardheartauthor/9-reasons-you-
should-...](https://medium.com/@richardheartauthor/9-reasons-you-should-be-
worried-about-ethereum-right-now-353c4ca0064a)

